# skinit.com has kindle 2 skins now



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Just noticed they have k2 skins. Would like to know what others think but my experience with them with my Sony Reader was that there skins where too thick (as compared with decalgirl) and caused bubbling .


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just went to that site but can not find any kindle skins, even when I searched kindle and amazon kindle? Can you post a link?


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Octochick said:


> I just went to that site but can not find any kindle skins, even when I searched kindle and amazon kindle? Can you post a link?


i clicked on all products then misc then amazon and the kindle2 comes up


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

http://www.skinit.com/devices/miscellaneous/amazon_misc_device


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

There are some interesting ones, but I wish the site showed how the skin would look on the Kindle, not just the skin itself.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

When I tried to design my own, I got a message saying that a template could not be found.  Apparently they aren't firing on all 8 just yet...


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know, the designs seem a bit cheesy and since your experience was not good, I will stick with decal girl. They told me they should have a templet to design your own k2 skin up in about 2 weeks and that was about a week ago...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I purchased a Steelers skin for our ipod about a year ago. It was much thicker than the DecalGirl skins and I didn't care for it.

They do have Tinkerbell though, I may consider getting one to check it out


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't have a K2 but it's raining here in Springfield, MA so I thought I'd play with the Kindle2 skin site. I wonder about the vibrancy. Does it print up as good as it looks in the picture? The rose is my laptop wallpaper.

Which one would you choose for the designs showed here? I included the IPod Classic and also one that I fooled around on with MyTego.com.

Grandson looking at the view of the Connecticut River from Mount Holyoke, MA
www.skinit.com







Tego Skins
myTego.com


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Not worth a bookmarking yet.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

It looks like the Tego and Skinit skins don't cover the bottons...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

That's a very nice shot of your grandson.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Good Morning Avalon! (waves)

Here is a screencap of my design on SkinIt.com, and then there is a photo of the realdeal on my K2. I like this skin a lot. It is 3M and nicely done. The thickness is ok in my book and was super easy to put on with minimal bubbling that will go away as the skin 'settles'


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh and SkinIt is an affiliate of the boards here so be sure and use this link that Harvey gave me so KB gets credit.

http://www.shareasale.com/r.cfm?b=137213&u=223730&m=18705&urllink=&afftrack=


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Some cute ones.......though their site is a bit confusing


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I like the option for designing your own (haven't tried it, just had a quick look).


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

very cute skins itt


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Great, another site to to get addicted to.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Harvey said:


> That's a very nice shot of your grandson.


Thank you! Christian lives with me and I read to him everynight. I've downloaded a number of books to read with him on my Kindle. He likes to make the pictures bigger, he turns the page and he scrolls up to add a bookmark.

I hope he'll love reading as much as I do.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

wilsondm2 said:


> Good Morning Avalon! (waves)
> 
> Here is a screencap of my design on SkinIt.com, and then there is a photo of the real deal on my K2. I like this skin a lot. It is 3M and nicely done. The thickness is ok in my book and was super easy to put on with minimal bubbling that will go away as the skin 'settles'


Very nice!


----------

